# dolby pl2z



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am not sure whether this is the right place to ask whether the Dolby pl2z is really effective ? Is height the better option and width? I can only have one choice with the Onkyop Receiver . For my HT room , I think the more acceptable option is height . Tks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Real world experience with dolby z is low. I'd recommend trying both out and seeing which you prefer. Either way, the difference will likely be subtle.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree. See what one sounds best to you and go with that.


----------

